
Data Visualization with Minecraft - merinid
https://medium.com/enigma/enigma-hack-week-data-visualization-with-minecraft-7a7d4c8eb5e5
======
adkatrit
haha. this reminds me of DOOM for SysAdmin, but better!
[https://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html](https://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html)

------
refractal
Adds a new dimension to data mining haha

